# Links > Tutorials >  The πλήρες tutorial project - Debian Tutorial...

## Mick Flemm

Είναι μεγάλο αλλά δεν χρειάζεστε τίποτε άλλο  ::  απλά βάλτε τα όλα σε ένα directory, κάντε rename το *.zip σε *.exe και τρέχτε το *.exe...
Ελπίζω να βοηθήσει...

Έτρεξα όλη την εγκατάσταση 2 φορές από Virtual Machine για να τραβήξω και screenshots, αυτή τη στιγμή με αυτό το tutorial έχουν ήδη στηθεί 3 pcια, οπότε νομίζω οτι πέτυχε...

Θέλω feedback...

----------


## Vcore

Micky και που είναι το αρχείο ?  ::   ::

----------


## Vcore

Μπράβο micky .

Προσωπικά μου άρεσε πολύ. Είναι πολύ αναλυτικό  ::  Good Job ΄

έβαλες και man pages  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## trendy

Κάτι μου είχες πει Mick Flemm για configuration της Zebra. Είναι δυνατόν να το συμπεριλάβουμε στην έκδοση 2.01;

----------


## Mick Flemm

trendy η zebra όπως την έχει ο Achille στο αρχειάκι δεν χρειάζεται configuration και παίζει κατευθείαν με rip...

Θα περιμένω τo ospf configuration μιά και καλή...

----------


## sotiris

πολυ καλο mick f ... ακομα και σε μενα φανηκε κατανοητο...μπραβο φιλε μου.

----------


## _DiMoN_

Πολύ καλό και συγχαρητήρια, θα πάω λίγο διαβασμένος στο Linux Fest..
Αν και εγώ είχα κάνει παλιά ένα απλό install και τιποτε παραπάνω!

----------


## JS

Εύγε αν και δεν το έχω δει ακόμα  ::   ::   ::  
Μιας και το δικό σου είναι σαφώς πιο ολοκληρωμένο μήπως πρέπει να αποσύρουμε εντελώς το παλαιότερό μου tutorial ?
Δες αν λέω κάτι παραπάνω (ελπιζω να βρώ χρόνο να δώ και εγώ) και μετά σβήστε εντελώς το άλλο topic. Μήν βασανίζουμε τα νεοπάκια με 10 tutorial.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Στο δικό σου tutorial εγκαθηστώνται και τα Locales κλπ οπότε ας υπάρχει μήπως και τα βρει κανείς μπροστά του (του χρειαστούν ή του πεταχτεί το configuration)...

Επίσης το δικό σου tutorial καλύπτει και το compilation του kernel Κλπ που ενδεχωμένως κάποιος χρειαστεί.

Δεν έμπλεξα με κάποια από τα θέματα του tutorial σου για να το κρατήσω pss..

Ίσως σε κάποια άλλη φάση να κάνωω ένα tutorial με ποιό advanced θέματα...

----------


## Mercedon

Σημ.: στην σελ. 37 του κατατοπιστικότατου tutorial υπάρχει ένα ορθογραφικό (προφανώς)λάθος. Έτσι αντί για *libncurces5-dev* γράψτε *libncurses5-dev*
με *s* δηλαδή και όχι με *c*.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ευχαριστώ για την υπόδηξη mercedon, θα το διορθώσω στην επόμενη έκδoση...

----------


## ggeorgan

Μία ακόμα ιδέα για την επομένη έκδοση είναι να είναι αριθμημένες οι σελίδες. Είδα κι έπαθα να τις ταιριάξω, όπως έβγαιναν από τον εκτυπωτή. Επί της ουσίας, όμως, πρόκειται για πολύ καλή δουλειά και, κυρίως, σύντομη. Καμμία σύκριση με το φοιτητικό τάβλι ! Μέχρι να αρχίσετε μαθήματα, θα έχεις γράψει και το πρώτο σου βιβλίο ! Με την φόρα που έχεις πάρει τώρα, δεν πας από την εγκατάσταση στην χρήση ; Να σου δώσω και τίτλο : «Debian GNU Linux για υπερήλικες».

----------


## Vcore

Και μετά αυτά τα κατοπιστικά κείμενα FLEMM λες να υπάρχει όρεξη από σένα να πιάσεις και τις περιπτώσεις των τυπάδων που δεν χρησιμοποιούν pcmcia me κατευθυντικές κερέες αλλά linux box with 3 interfaces + 1 modem dsl how they fucking doing this traffic shaping for the net and for the lan other rules??  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jopa

Μόλις εγκατέστησα το Debian χάρη στο κατατοπιστικότατο tutorial!  ::  
Βέβαια εγώ έχω μια Cisco 340, η ρύθμιση της οποίας δεν αναφέρεται στο tutorial οπότε τώρα αρχίζει ξανά το ψάξιμο και το διάβασμα!  ::  

Όπως και να έχει, Mick Flemm thanks!!!  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Να 'στε καλά παιδιά για τα καλά σας λόγια, γι αυτό είμαστε εδώ για να βοηθάμε.

Για την Cisco το acu βρίσκεται στον κατάλογο /opt/cisco/

Θα χρειαστείς γραφικό περιβάλλον για να το τρέξεις (δες στο tutorial που λέω για vnc, είναι το ευκολότερο).

Vcore κατέβασε το scriptaki που έφτιαξα και τρέξε το client.pl. Στον κατάλογο config θα βρείς ενα scriptακι με ονομα wireless. Αυτό το βάζεις στο /etc/network/if_pre-up (κάπως έτσι) και σου κάνει configure τις wireless κάρτες (pcmcia ή pci δεν έχει σημασία, αρκεί να είναι συμβατές με wireless tools). Για το trafic shaping αρκεί να βάλεις το πακέτο του Achille και να βάλεις στο /etc/network/interfaces/ το trafshape_up που έχω και στο tutorial. Τα υπόλοιπα που θες (NAT υποθέτω και firewalling) θα στα κάνουν τα IPTABLES (http://www.netfilter.org) ρίξε μιά ματιά και στο shorewall...

Σε κάθε περίτπωση όλα αυτά θα είναι πολύ ευκολότερα στo έτοιμο setup που ετοιμάζω. Stay tuned...

----------


## lambrosk

::  BRAVO  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αναμένεται καινούρια έκδωση μέσα στο καλοκαίρι, πείτε εδωπέρα τι θα θέλατε να περιέχει...

ήδη ειναι στο πρόγραμμα Iptables tutorial και networking tutorial...

επίσης και κάποια πράγματα για βασικό administrating...

----------


## Cha0s

Latest versions στα πακέτα που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν φυσικά.

Και αν γίνεται να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα με το networking restart όταν γίνεται η χρήση του νέου traffic shaping.

Αν και δεν χρησιμοποιώ το Debian σε δικά μου μηχανήματα τα παραπάνω θα με βόλευαν για τον router του sinonick που τον κουμαντάρω και εγώ  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Latest versions στα πακέτα που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν φυσικά.
> 
> Και αν γίνεται να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα με το networking restart όταν γίνεται η χρήση του νέου traffic shaping.
> 
> Αν και δεν χρησιμοποιώ το Debian σε δικά μου μηχανήματα τα παραπάνω θα με βόλευαν για τον router του sinonick που τον κουμαντάρω και εγώ


Working on it.
Το πρόβλημα με το networking restart είναι known bug kernel με το IGMP, fixed στον 2.4.26.

----------


## Cha0s

Ναι το έχω ακούσει ότι έχει διορθωθεί (εσύ δεν το ανέφερες κάπου; ) στην 2.4.26 γιαυτό ανέφερα για τις latest εκδόσεις μαζί με τον kernel.  ::

----------


## zafevolution

Παιδιά εγώ γιατί δεν βρίσκω πουθενά εδω πέρα το αρχείο του Mick Flemm..?
Μήπως μπορεί να μου στείλει κάποιος το link αν υπάρχει..?
Thanks προκαταβολικά...

----------


## netsailor

Για να δεις τα attachments πρέπει να έχεις κάνει login.

----------


## Cha0s

Για να έκανε post μάλλον Logged in θα ήταν  ::   ::

----------


## zafevolution

Αφήστε το παιδιά είχα κάνει πατάτα..
Δεν είχα κάνει Login πρώτα...
Thanks netasailor & cha0s...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Παιδιά χίλια συγνώμη για την αργοπορία του Debian tutorial και του kernel tutorial αλλά ξέχασα όλο το υλικό Αθήνα  ::   ::

----------


## ablaz3r

To Debian-tutorial-v2.0awmn.part1.zip πρέπει να μετονομαστεί σε Debian-tutorial-v2.0awmn.part1.rar.

----------


## Mick Flemm

σε .exe κάντο, είναι self extracting...

----------


## cirrus

> σε .exe κάντο, είναι self extracting...


Sorry αλλά debian tutorial σε .exe???!!  ::  
Κάντο ένα .tar.gz  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Έχεις ένα δίκιο αν και μπορεί να ανοιχθεί κανονικότατα με το unrar στο linux κάνοντάς το rename σε .rar  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> σε .exe κάντο, είναι self extracting...
> 
> 
> Sorry αλλά debian tutorial σε .exe???!!  
> Κάντο ένα .tar.gz


Υποτίθεται ότι είναι για Windows Users το tutorial για να μπορέσουν να στήσουν το Debian  ::  

Οπότε είναι οκ που είναι zip  ::   ::

----------


## ReBoot

That's the way tutorials should be  ::  Απλα τελειο

----------

